
Russia appears to have surrendered to SpaceX in the global launch market - mpweiher
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/04/russia-appears-to-have-surrendered-to-spacex-in-the-global-launch-market/
======
madeuptempacct
This is a fatal mistake for Russia if it wants to remain a global player and
lead in at least a few sections of tech. (It already has huge problems with
brain drain due to immigration)

